# My 2nd Router



## Topher (Jun 5, 2015)

I picked up one of these Bosch Colt routers and am looking forward to take it for a spin!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You gonna love it Topher! The Colt is my favorite go to palm router. Actually its my only palm router *L* I don't count the old craftsman trim router
cuz I can't find it. 

Once you become SOLD on the thing, take a look at the plunge base available for it. Well worth the investment


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

way to go Topher...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats . You can't have to many routers


----------



## ride2nite (Apr 8, 2015)

Bought one last year, absolutely love it.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your new acquisition.

GO BOSCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have purchased this same router from Bosch. The reason being two fold, one it will fit the Piranha Routing Machine, I hope to buy and secondly it seems to fit the projects I have in mind to do with as a trim router now. Good Luck with yours.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent, Topher.

I bought mine by mean of Mike since it does not exist here.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I liked mine so much I bought a second one, just so I could buy the plunge base.
Routers and their accessories! Got to love em.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The plunge base for the Colt has the best turret design of any of the small routers. The dust collection adapter works very well. The handles are very comfortable and the base is very stable. With or without the plunge base you can build a small ski jig for increased control like the one shown here with a Bosch 1601.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike,

how do you utilize that jig? Are you moving the material instead of the router?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A ski jig is moved by holding the end risers. This gives you highly accurate cuts without the need for the router to sit on the material. You can surface plane wood; plunge the router into the wood to cut a pocket, bowl shape or any shape really; carve signs etc..

Harry has posted a series of tutorials showing how to make and use a ski jig. You will find them in the sticky threads at the top of the Jigs and Fixtures section and in the Guide Bushings and Templates section of the forums. Harry uses steel rods to support the router. My plywood ski jig designs work with routers that do not have the holes in the base for the rods.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I did finally get mine out of the box. If it lives up to all the claims and hype I have read hear and on Web reviews, I think it will be a great router. However, I have found at my age, and my lack of wood working knowledge, I can screw up almost every thing. I have to make or build, or I should rebuild and start over a minimum of three times. There is joy in woodworking two fold (1) no Mother-in-law issues and (2) when I screw up, I can always burn the mistake in the fire pit. Needless to say we roast a lot of hot dogs. Question can you purchase just the plunge base anywhere or must you still by the router again also?


----------

